# Close Caption Shortcut



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Occasionally, I like to turn on closed captions on a TiVo recorded program. The problem is it takes at about 6 menu levels to get to the caption on/off feature.

Is there a quick method to turn closed captions on and off with the tivo remote?

Thanks


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

There must be some type of work around??


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

A remote that supports macros might help.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

It's one button for me. My TVs support "CC on Mute", so hitting the mute button turns on CC.
Since my TiVo's audio comes through the stereo receiver and not the TV the sound isn't affected, making the mute button only useful for toggling the CC display.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Unfortunately, HDTVs don't support CC from the HD inputs, so the STB has to do CC itself.


----------

